# 2,000$$$$ bounty on a 18" plus rhombeus



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

no games or gimmicks. i have your money. bring me the fish


----------



## DBlackman (Dec 14, 2003)

very tempting offer!


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

i am offering enough money for someone to take a trip to the amazon and catch the fish for me.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

weerhom said:


> i am offering enough money for someone to take a trip to the amazon and catch the fish for me.


All expenses Paid ? Heck i'd Do it . When Do i Leave ?:nod:


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Does it have to be alive?


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Where are you located?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

weerhom said:


> i am offering enough money for someone to take a trip to the amazon and catch the fish for me.


I'll do it (dead serious)


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Well Wayne and myself have been looking for years for a HUGE rhom. so $2000.00 is not that much for a rare fish..


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Good luck on the 18 incher why dont you just buy a 15 incher and try to grow it out to 18 plus, just a thought


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

:rasp:


----------



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

Ask George from Shark Aquarium. He is going to South America now and is talking about large black piranhas.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

we'll see....


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)




----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

^^ wow.. they all look so beaten-up....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah man I guess it's because they aren't as solitary in the wild as they are kept in the aquarium..

Those rhoms are some beasts though those eyes are huge


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Little Para Guard and they would look nice.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Good luck man!


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

Im Actually thinkn heading down there in this year or next year seeking for monster manny and Rhom hopefully blue or gold


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

baddfish said:


> Where are you located?


x2 ^^^^


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

michigan in usa se michigan, near detroit


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

That would be awesome owning a fish that big!!! Dreams eh!!! Gd Luck wiv the search!!!


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

update....it will be here Wed. I will get pics in the box while tranquillized with a measuring tape. It is huge! Years and years and it's finally here. Dreams do come true!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

from??


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

from peru....not aloud to disclose the name of the supplier. made me promise. I think p-fury has a new mascot. picture of the month/year coming soon. A legend has spawned


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Thats odd...No disclosure?

Somebody has things they don't want ppl to know about...hmm. wonder what else is there?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> Thats odd...No disclosure?
> 
> Somebody has things they don't want ppl to know about...hmm. wonder what else is there?


Just by the posts in this thread-I know who brought it in...


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

reason being given... don't want all the phone calls for more. There are no more. No more for maybe a long time. said it would be better to just keep it quiet. I would want people to know I brought it in if it was me, but i guess i understand. And the fish is mine so I will just keep quiet. this is crazy! so psyched!


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

skirm....no you don't. go ahead, i'll give you one guess and honestly answer you with the truth.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

weerhom said:


> skirm....no you don't. go ahead, i'll give you one guess and honestly answer you with the truth.


MOST SPONSORS will only ship on Certain days , Weerhom (spelling ) made the mistake of saying it would be here Wednesday.

haha Enough said.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

It will come out eventually....


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I want to see pics of the beast, are you going SL or TL on the measurement?


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

gratz mate! love to see a pic.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

So the big Q is...did they get their $2k?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

weerhom said:


> from peru....not aloud to disclose the name of the supplier. made me promise. I think p-fury has a new mascot. picture of the month/year coming soon. A legend has spawned


a big fish doesnt make a good picture.

and there are already some big rhoms on the site, it just seems like the people that have them dont seem to flash them at every opportunity.

im not trying to be negative, im just saying is all...


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

I have been on the boards so long I can say the biggest fish are known of. They are only brought in by sponsors so the word gets out. This fish will be measured tip of snout to tip of tail. That's how most hobbyists measure the fish, so that's how mine will be measured. I promise I will get a pic with the tape so there will be no confusion on how big it is. 19.25" inches is the closest measurement thus far, but I will get the exact measurement to the sixteenth or nearest cm. He will then reside in a 300 gallon amazonian themed pond and nobody will view him quite the same ever again. Just like the video above. Nobody knows where this fish is coming from, you think you do, but you don't. And I would love to see if G has something to top this guy. Been waiting for those pics for two weeks G. I don't know G..... but i'm calling bluff......just sayin.....lol. I guess all I can say now is, STAY TUNED!

you would die if you knew what he's costing. But don't worry, you won't die because I won't tell what he cost.









1 more thing. This fish isn't being shipped. I am picking it up. who said anything about shipping? just jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

and the plot thickens i am now all ears...


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Damn can we just see the fish, I'm very happy you found this "monster" some of us don't care where it came from or who brought it to you we just want to see a true 19+in Rhom!!!


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

weerhom said:


> I have been on the boards so long I can say the biggest fish are known of. They are only brought in by sponsors so the word gets out. This fish will be measured tip of snout to tip of tail.*great, That still doesnt make you right however you decide to do it.* That's how most hobbyists measure the fish, so that's how mine will be measured. I promise I will get a pic with the tape so there will be no confusion on how big it is. 19.25" inches is the closest measurement thus far, but I will get the exact measurement to the sixteenth or nearest cm. He will then reside in a 300 gallon amazonian themed pond and nobody will view him quite the same ever again.*I Guess thats when The terrible case of HITH kicks in right ? Since you stated all Large Rhoms Have / Get HITH* Just like the video above. Nobody knows where this fish is coming from, you think you do, but you don't.*Your right , I think i speak for everyone when I say we will all lose tremendous sleep over this.. oh yes..* And I would love to see if G has something to top this guy.*Even if He didnt Who Cares ? He has Shipped more Piranhas THAN Days You've been alive OLD ONE.* Been waiting for those pics for two weeks G. I don't know G..... but i'm calling bluff......just sayin.....lol. I guess all I can say now is, STAY TUNED!
> 
> you would die if you knew what he's costing. But don't worry, you won't die because I won't tell what he cost.
> 
> ...


I think Your being a DICK . not a good way to make friends , Figured someone your age might have 
figured that out by now.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

Actually...it looks like from the picture I received of the fish it has hith straight from the wild. Not much, but I think I see some in the picture. If you have been following me like many of my followers you would see that I have many nice animals in my collection. All well kept and healthy. don't worry bud, when I pick up that fish, i still won't be as cool as you. You are way cooler and better looking and smarter too. crazeejon you so crazee dude. lol.....lol....lmfao......lol

and i am not trying to make friends here necessarily... all my friends on here have givin up the hobby years ago. I have watched so many come and go.... i'm still going strong.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

any pictures of the 300 gallon?


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

hey weerhom how about you let us in on that pic your talking about :nod:


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

still adding some finishing touches/landscaping to the pond. pics won't come until fish is in there. still need some giant driftwood. i'm on it though. Think i found some. just have a long drive to pick it up. also asked the supplier to find out what the area was like where the fish was caught. want to make him feel like he never left home you know? since the fish is obtained can someone move this to the discussion forum?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

weerhom said:


> Actually...it looks like from the picture I received of the fish it has hith straight from the wild. Not much, but I think I see some in the picture. If you have been following me like many of my followers you would see that I have many nice animals in my collection. All well kept and healthy. don't worry bud, when I pick up that fish, i still won't be as cool as you. You are way cooler and better looking and smarter too. crazeejon you so crazee dude. lol.....lol....lmfao......lol
> 
> and i am not trying to make friends here necessarily... *all my friends on here have givin up the hobby years ago. I have watched so many come and go.... i'm still going strong.
> *


You've only been here since 07 yet you talk like youve been here since 03

I wanna see pics with the measuring tape on the fish since you said it will be sedated or like you did I call BULLSHIT


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

feefa, buddy...chill....lol... I have been here since day one of piranha-fury and before that. back in the days of predfish.com days and before that. Dude, i told you I have seen them come and go. Who remembers clay from dc and steve yang and hollywood, fugupuff? and how about rhomzilla and o snap it's eric and machete? and where the hell is donh? Ya.... those days. And before that!

I will have those pix on Wed. night for everyone to see. Mark it on your effin calanders. No bullsheet here. Don't need to bullsheet. Apparently I've been doing this sheet a long while. Check out my thread in the reptile/amphibian section. Leucistic cobras and black mambas my friend. blue iguanas and football sized pixies my friend. solid yellow canary chondros and blue rhino vipers and nile crocodiles my friend. Those were just a few of the animals. Some animals from the past I never took pix of.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Cool my friend

look forward to the pics


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

You want a cookie?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Someone is definately full of themselves


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

this sh*t is getting crazy lets just wait till wed and see these pics guys. O by the way I know most of the names you speak of but why do you have an 07 member # if you have been here so long?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Edit: I was drunk and stirring the pot.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ibtl


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

As per thread creators request and complete disregard for classified rules MOVED
Now you guys can bitch at each other till the cows come home


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

LOL Y is everyone just bitching LOL!!! Maybe he has got this masive fish!!! If everyone wants one save up and get one!! It aint a competition!!!!??? That what i thought anyway!!


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

hey i'd be full of myself too if i could drop 2 grand on a fish.

congrats on the purchase and i look forward to pictures. i've got a long time before my fish get half that big.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

mose said:


> hey i'd be full of myself too if i could drop 2 grand on a fish.
> 
> congrats on the purchase and i look forward to pictures. i've got a long time before my fish get half that big.


Girls get turned off when i talk about fish.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

weerhom said:


> Actually...it looks like from the picture I received of the fish it has hith straight from the wild. Not much, but I think I see some in the picture. If you have been following me like many of my followers you would see that I have many nice animals in my collection. All well kept and healthy. don't worry bud, when I pick up that fish, i still won't be as cool as you. You are way cooler and better looking and smarter too. crazeejon you so crazee dude. lol.....lol....lmfao......lol
> 
> and i am not trying to make friends here necessarily... all my friends on here have givin up the hobby years ago. I have watched so many come and go.... i'm still going strong.


one of Your Followers ? Take it easy Jim Jones. You speak as if you are so wise like nobody in the world can care for animals like you do. lol

Just make sure you Aim right , you wouldnt wana messup ur params


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

wednesday cant come soon enough.

if this guy really dropped 2g's on a fish. he would want to show it off like no other. f*ck i would


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

I don't doubt that he has the fish, I don't doubt that its as big as he says it is, and I don't doubt that he paid a rediculous amount of money for it.

I just think its silly to act like he is the messiah of fish keeping because of the fish.

Its a fish dude, a cool fish, an expensive fish, but still a fish.

Idk man, I just think you should stop acting like you have discovered the secret to eternal youth or something, you bought a fish.

None-the-less, congrats on the purchase, I hope you enjoy your new rhom.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah i certainly cant wait 2 see this fish!!! Gna b awesome!!!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Relax guys...
Enough callinmg BS, ibtl, and crap.
Stay on topic and wait for the pictures.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

im liking this display of douchiness. and not just from weerhom.

anyway. congrats on your purchase weerhom. im bet you are pleased as punch with yourself. as you should be

i look forward to the pics of this monster. hope it all goes well for you


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

weerhom said:


> Actually...it looks like from the picture I received of the fish it has hith straight from the wild. Not much, but I think I see some in the picture. If you have been following me like *many of my followers *you would see that I have many nice animals in my collection. All well kept and healthy. don't worry bud, when I pick up that fish, i still won't be as cool as you. You are way cooler and better looking and smarter too. crazeejon you so crazee dude. lol.....lol....lmfao......lol
> 
> and i am not trying to make friends here necessarily... all my friends on here have givin up the hobby years ago. I have watched so many come and go.... i'm still going strong.


Congrats on the fish but really, get over yourself.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Waiting for pics.

Lets see the fish asap,
You'll have my thumbs up if u did manage to grab a 19"er
...

Is it hard to find a 20" rhom in the wild or something?


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

this thread is funny. haha. i am lookin forward to the pics. i agree that most girls don't like fish talk.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

You know whats going to suck is this fish has already reached his prime, and now you are putting him in a tank where it just might die in the next year. I dont know what all the hipe is about pulling a dinosaur of a fish out of the wild and he is more than likely so close to death.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> You know whats going to suck is this fish has already reached his prime, and now you are putting him in a tank where it just might die in the next year. I dont know what all the hipe is about pulling a dinosaur of a fish out of the wild and he is more than likely so close to death.


i agree. the first thing i thought of when i saw this was that 18 in rhom that Sheppard bought that died. there is def no guarantee on how a fish this size handles being moved. there is a reason not a lot of these get brought in. tho i hope everything works out for this fish. i also don't understand why the importer would not want to be known. i don't see why they wouldn't try to bring in a fish for someone if they have the money and are willing to put down a deposit.


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> You know whats going to suck is this fish has already reached his prime, and now you are putting him in a tank where it just might die in the next year. I dont know what all the hipe is about pulling a dinosaur of a fish out of the wild and he is more than likely so close to death.


On the contrary! Most big rhoms over 14 inches brought in and sold over the last decade are alive and well. The assumption that fish this size are so old they are probably a year or two from death is erroneous. In fact, you would be quite surprise how long some of these fish have been kept so far.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Time will only tell my freind, he may live a long and happy life or it may come to a short end.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Cant wait to see this , I hope it's not another one of those threads like PDOGGY pulled during the cold war.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

philbert said:


> You know whats going to suck is this fish has already reached his prime, and now you are putting him in a tank where it just might die in the next year. I dont know what all the hipe is about pulling a dinosaur of a fish out of the wild and he is more than likely so close to death.


i agree. the first thing i thought of when i saw this was that 18 in rhom that Sheppard bought that died. there is def no guarantee on how a fish this size handles being moved. there is a reason not a lot of these get brought in. tho i hope everything works out for this fish. i also don't understand why the importer would not want to be known. i don't see why they wouldn't try to bring in a fish for someone if they have the money and are willing to put down a deposit.
[/quote]

Man, I got a chill down my spine just reading that post. Yeah, that did happen to me but it is what it is..
Sure it was an old fish, and i'm sure a 19+ incher may be even older. But it doesn't necessarily mean it will die in a year or two. Some of these fish live a very very long time.

There's way to much opinion in my head about the bitching and cockyness in this thread. So i'm taking the better route and waiting to see some pics. 
Hope you enjoy the new Rhom.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

this things gonna be a beast!!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Closing this thread down as it has definitely run its course...P-Discussion is not the Lounge.

Start a new thread when you get the pics weerhom.


----------

